# HCG levels



## louiselud (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi peter

I'm really sorry to trouble you again, but I've been crying and really upset.

This morning (day 15 post et) when I woke up my breasts didn't seem tender any more and I wondered if this is normal please that some days you just don't feel pregnant and other days you do, but surely if HCG levels are rising the symptons should stay the same/get worse.

If I was about to have a miscarriage how long would it take to happen please?

Do HCG levels surge in the evening please? The last few nights I've had night sweats, slight breatlessness and a feeling of indigestion but this has always been followed by tender breasts in the morning?

Many many thanks

Lou


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



louiselud said:


> Hi peter
> 
> I'm really sorry to trouble you again, but I've been crying and really upset.
> 
> ...


----------

